# Look 586 and Campy Record Derailleur problem... HELP



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi,
I've finally had enough of the SRAM Red gruppo and switched to what I was used to and loved, Campy Record. I am having a problem with the rear derailleur. When in the lowest gear (largest cog), the carbon that covers the top pulley wheel hits the 2nd cog. It's so close. I have the exact same setup on my Scott Addict and it clears just fine. I'm using a 11 - 25 cassette... same wheel/cassette/rear_derallieur on on both... yet the Scott clears and the 586 doesn't. Anybody have any ideas?
I've posted this over in the wrenching section as well.
Thanks,
Mick


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

I assume you've adjusted the B-Tension screw counter clockwise to pivot the rear derailleur cage in order to give it more clearance ?


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

Resolved! Thanks guys.
Campy did away with the B tension screw, but put a tension screw down on the bottom pivot. Just backed that out, and all is fine.


----------

